# GSD pup best dog food?/ Muzzle...



## Adele (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi all,

Right from the beginning, her being my first dog; I've been feeding her "Science Diet"
for pup's, the vet told me that I should switch her on 'Large Breed' dog food, right now Adele is about 3 months old; What do you guys recommend?

Also when I walk I have to watch her snout all the time, as she likes to chew on
all sorts of garbage and rocks, which I have to stop and get it out of her mouth.
so would it be Ok, if I got a muzzle for her walks. or would that affect her normal physcological well being as its what puppies are suppose to do?! 
:gsdsit:


----------



## Jenna&Me (Sep 27, 2012)

Mine is on the same Adele but has wet food at night
I have also found some puppy sized marrow bones that she just loves


I wouldn't muzzle for walks, puppies are like kids and everything goes in the mouth
Jenna loves stones, I just fish them out


----------



## briantw (Oct 1, 2012)

Adele said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Right from the beginning, her being my first dog; I've been feeding her "Science Diet"
> for pup's, the vet told me that I should switch her on 'Large Breed' dog food, right now Adele is about 3 months old; What do you guys recommend?
> ...


If you can afford it, switch her off Science Diet and put her on a legitimate premium, no grain food. I use Taste of the Wild Prairie, but there are dozens of great choices. Blue Buffalo, Natural Balance, and the list goes on and on. I'd suggest doing a Google search of "premium dog foods" and just doing some research. Also, don't worry about puppy formulas or "large breed" formulas if you do switch to a premium food. A truly good food should be fine for both puppies and adults, and any size of dog for that matter.

There is no "right brand." You just need to find the best brand that produces solid stool from your pup. For me, that was Taste of the Wild (one of the few foods I found that works for both my Boxer and GSD). For you? I really don't know.

The main problem with vet recommendations is that most vets are paid by a company (such as the people who make Science Diet) to recommend a certain food to all new dog owners. That doesn't make the food they recommend good. It just means the vet gets a check from that company to endorse them. Science Diet is essentially just another cheap, low-quality food with brilliant marketing.

If you can't afford to spend 40-60 dollars per 30-pound bag of food, I totally understand. My Boxer spent some months when I was in college on cheaper food because my budget got tight for whatever reasons. But, as I said, if you can afford it, swap her over to a premium brand. Dogs are expensive enough before you account for premium food, so you'll get no judgment from me no matter which route you choose.

I would agree not to muzzle her for walks. Muzzles should really only be used if your dog is aggressive. She's going to try to put everything in her mouth. That's just how puppies are. They grow out of it. Just sternly correct her and, if she doesn't drop it, force her mouth open and pull out whatever she's got. You can force her mouth open by applying pressure to the spot at the back of each side of her jaw.


----------



## Jenna&Me (Sep 27, 2012)

I wonder if Science Diet is the same here in Australia as you have there Brian.

It is not a cheap food here, $135 for 33 pounds
We have none of the brands you mentioned


----------



## briantw (Oct 1, 2012)

Jenna&Me said:


> I wonder if Science Diet is the same here in Australia as you have there Brian.
> 
> It is not a cheap food here, $135 for 33 pounds
> We have none of the brands you mentioned


Ah didn't realize you were foreign, although I have no idea what $135 means in your particular currency. I'm not sure if it's the same or not. Research is probably your best bet.

EDIT: Based on limited research, it does sound like Science Diet is the same in Australia. Much more expensive, though. :O


----------



## Jenna&Me (Sep 27, 2012)

We are about the same dollar for dollar last I checked
Typical we pay more here though

Can't say Jenna is rapt in it, she only takes one bikkie at a time here at
work then goes back to bed to eat it lol


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

There have been recalls on lots of the 'premium' foods, too. You can go with a cheaper food, and cook for your pup. Grim already has it firmly planted in his head that if I'm at the stove or oven, something yummy is coming his way! He eats his kibble in between, but his 'main meals' are things I've cooked for him. You can also feed adult food. The non-premium foods also have less protein, so you don't have to worry as much about panno. No muzzles on walks. With the age of the pup, I wouldn't scold, either. Just gently remove what the pup has picked up and tell him it's "yucky" or something. These are smart guys. Most want to please their handler and will work pretty well for praise. Taking treats along to 'swap' for things the pup shouldn't eat will make it easier, too.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Absolutely do not muzzle her!!!!! She's a baby and she's exploring her world with her mouth. It's your job to watch her and keep things out of her mouth that don't belong there. If you see her picking things up, you can just encourage her to keep moving. I'm fine with letting her stop to look around and check things out, but that stops when the pup starts eating things.


----------



## Jenna&Me (Sep 27, 2012)

Jenna has wet food at night, mostly BARF

Lunch varies, yesterday sardines (she loved them but pongy breath)
Today roast chicken and cheese

She's good with raw carrots, mushrooms and broccolini too
It's pretty much as she was fed by the breeder


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

Good time to start to teaching drop it 

TOTW has too much calcium for that young of a pup. I really really liked Fromm when we were feeding kibble. Victor is also good if you can find it and very reasonable.


----------

